# Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland



## Elfriede (21. Dez. 2009)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

wie jedes Jahr im Dezember, will ich auch heuer wieder über meine Teichsaison  auf Paros berichten.

In meinem  Jahresbericht – Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland -  habe ich, anlässlich des zehnjährigen Bestehens meines Teiches,  die notwendigen Arbeiten für eine Sanierungs- und Verjüngungskur meines Gewässers beschrieben und  über meine Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich berichtet, von der ich mir für den Frühling 2009  endlich wieder eine bessere Sichttiefe und Optik des Wassers und die freiwillige Ansiedelung vieler, kleiner Tiere erhoffte. 

Nun ja, meine Erwartungen sah ich nur teilweise  erfüllt, als ich im April wieder nach Paros kam, nämlich das Kleingetier betreffend. 

Zu meiner Freude hatten sich  __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Wasserläufer, Libellenlarven und andere Insekten in sehr großer Zahl eingefunden, obwohl sich  gleichzeitig  auch noch einige Fische  in meinem vermeintlich schon fischlosen Teich tummelten. Trotzdem aber sah das Wasser  besser aus als im Frühling 2008.  Bodensicht, wie in früheren Jahren, gab es allerdings  nicht. Das Wasser wirkte zwar frisch und gesund, der Geruch war wie immer angenehm neutral, sichtbare Algen und Schwebepartikel  waren nicht vorhanden, von einem Algenpolster am Einlauf aus der Zisterne abgesehen. Der pH-Wert  lag ziemlich hoch zwischen 9 und 9,5, die KH niedrig bei knapp 5, der Leitwert bei 70 μs/cm, Nitrat und Phosphat nicht nachweisbar. Die Seerosenblätter zeigten schon  Spuren einer biogenen Entkalkung, wie jeden Frühling,  weshalb ich mich heuer im Sommer eingehender mit dem permanenten  CO2-Mangel, seinen Ursachen und Folgen  für meinem Teich beschäftigte, worüber ich später noch berichten werde. 

Die teils heftigen Eingriffe an der Sumpfzone  hat mein Teich  problemlos bewältigt. Zwar  wirkte der Teichrand im Frühling noch etwas kahl, doch einige  __ Sumpfschwertlilien waren gut eingewachsen und blühten sogar schon. Zu meiner großen Freude blühte erstmals nach Jahren auch meine Spinnenlilie (Hymenocallis).


                           

Frühlingsfoto mit __ Iris                                           Spinnenlilie


Auch die Seerosen hatten meine große Verjüngungs- und Verkleinerungsaktion vom Herbst 2008 gut überstanden. Die hängende Positionierung der Seerosenkübel an den Außenwänden des Teichs, die ich 2008 eigentlich nur vorübergehend zur leichteren Bodenreinigung eingerichtet hatte, erwies sich als so außerordentlich praktisch und pflegeleicht,  dass ich daran nichts änderte,  sondern mich einfach  der vielen  Vorteile dieser Seerosenhaltung  erfreute, wie zum Beispiel: einfache Regulierung der Pflanztiefe und zugleich Bodenfreiheit, problemlose Reinigung und Düngung der Seerosen, einfache Entnahme aus dem Teich für Schnitt- und Pflegearbeiten usw.  

All diese Arbeiten konnte ich heuer bequem und vergnüglich vom Teichrand aus erledigen, was für mich eine erfreuliche Vereinfachung der Seerosenpflege  bedeutete, denn in meinem  Teich an den Seerosen zu hantieren war bisher, bedingt durch   seine Tiefe nicht gerade einfach. Natürlich habe ich trotzdem noch immer eine Menge Seerosen im Teich stehen, aber nicht mehr in Tiefen  über  1,20m Tiefe und nur mehr in handlichen 16 Liter – Kübeln.


                 

hängende Seerosen                                                                  



Gar nicht so gut war  es nach dem  Winter um meine tropischen Seerosen bestellt, so dass ich schon ihren Abschied aus meinem Teich befürchtete. Gewundert hätte ich mich darüber nicht, denn auch auf Paros ist die Wassertemperatur  im Winter nicht besonders tauglich für tropische Gewächse. Aber zu meiner Freude haben die Tropischen  doch überlebt und im Lauf des Sommers wieder  so viele Kindeln hervorgebracht, dass ich mir um ihren Bestand in meinem Teich auch für das nächste Jahr keine Sorgen mache, auch weil sich  einige der vorjährigen Blattkindel selbständig am Teichrand angesiedelt und heuer schon geblüht haben, was vielleicht  auf eine erfolgreiche Klima-Anpassung schließen lässt, denn vermutlich waren sie im Winter  fallweise Wassertemperaturen von nur 6°-7°ausgesetzt.



 

aus Blattkindeln entwickelte Seerosen am Teichrand  




Weiters startete ich im Frühling einen  Versuch mit drei fertig gekauften  Schwimminseln. Abgesehen von ihrer mangelhaften Schwimmfähigkeit, verlief das Wachstum nach ihrer Bepflanzung anfangs durchaus zufriedenstellend, wie auf den Fotos zu sehen ist, doch leider vertrockneten und verbrannten die meisten  Pflanzen im Hochsommer, obwohl es heuer  nie besonders  heiß war. Im Herbst zeigten sich aber an einigen Pflanzen wieder winzige Triebe, weshalb ich die Inseln vorerst noch im Teich belassen habe.



                   

vier Wochen nach der Bepflanzung         __ Blutweiderich auf  Schwimminsel  



Den ganzen Sommer über konnte ich mich einfach der Freude an meinem  Teich hingeben. denn es gab, außer der üblichen Seerosen- und Pflanzenpflege  nicht viel zu tun, die sich auf die tägliche  Entfernung vergilbter Blätter und Blüten  beschränkte. Bei Bedarf  hielt mein kleiner SwimSkim  die Teichoberfläche  sauber.

Ich nützte die  Zeit an meinem Teich heuer trotzdem sinnvoll, wie ich denke, indem ich das  Wasser genau beobachtete und  mich mit den biogenen Entkalkungen und den  möglichen  Ursachen für die  Wassertrübungen beschäftigte, von denen mein Teich  immer wieder betroffen war und ist, besonders häufig und regelmäßig in den letzten vier Jahren. 

Alles was ich zu diesen Themen an Informationen  finden konnte habe ich gelesen, doch zu wirklich schlüssigen Erklärungen kam ich nicht, da die Theorie, besonders die Entkalkungen betreffend, in einem ganz wichtigen Punkt auf meinen Teich nicht zutrifft: In meinem nährstoffarmen  Gewässer ohne Bodensubstrat wachsen nämlich (fast) keine submersen Teichpflanzen und  Fadenalgen, die auf gelöstes CO2 angewiesen sind und sich, vereinfacht ausgedrückt,  bei CO2- Mangel  aus der  KH bedienen und damit zum Kalkausfall führen könnten. Das gilt natürlich auch für  Schwebealgen, die vielleicht für die Trübungen in meinem Teich verantwortlich sind, denn sie kommen bei ausreichend Licht und Wärme, beides ist auf Paros im Übermaß vorhanden, auch mit einem  minimalen Nährstoffangebot aus. 

Wenn ich die unzähligen Internetseiten zu den  Themenbereichen CO2-Mangel und Wassertrübungen  auf meinen Teich beziehe, dann werden ihn  biogene Entkalkungen und Wassertrübungen wohl auch weiterhin begleiten, denn die vorgeschlagenen Rezepte dagegen sind in meinem filterlosen Teich nicht so leicht bis gar nicht umzusetzbar und von mir auch nicht gewollt, denn als wirklich störend empfinde ich sie nicht. Jedenfalls möchte  ich keine Algenkiller, wie UVC oder chemische Produkte in meinem Teich einsetzen, auch wenn man Schwebealgen anders offensichtlich nicht beikommen kann. Ob es denn überhaupt Schwebealgen sind, die meinen Teich trüben, kann ich außerdem auch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. 

Die Kalkausfällungen durch eine CO2-Düngung zu unterbinden und  damit das Pflanzenwachstum zu verbessern und den pH-Wert zu senken,  wie es Micha (Vepabesitzer) heuer an seinem Teich erfolgreich demonstriert hat, ist für mein Wasservoumen  von 75 000 - 80 000 Liter zu kostspielig und eigentlich ziehe ich auch in diesem Bereich die teicheigene Fähigkeit vor, sich bei CO2-Mangel selbst zu helfen. Dafür muss ich allerdings die unschönen Kalkablagerungen auf den Seerosenblättern auch künftig  in Kauf nehmen.


 

Kalkablagerungen auf Seerosenblättern



Noch ein weiteres Thema beschäftigte mich heuer auf Paros, ich dachte nämlich über eine Filterung für meinen Schwimmteich nach, zumindest über eine mechanische Filterung. Da kam mir für einen Versuch Maiks (Scheiteldelle) Vorstellung seines Very Low Cost – Vliesfilters gerade recht. Ich baute ihn nach und nahm ihn Mitte August in Betrieb. Ich war total überrascht, wie viel Dreck, oder was auch immer, diese einfache Art der Filterung aus meinem Teich schaffte, den ich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt als sehr sauber empfunden  hatte, da das Wasser stets  frei von sichtbaren Schwebepartikeln war.   

Nicht nur ein bis zwei Wochen lang, sondern fast über einen Zeitraum von drei Monaten ließ ich den Filter laufen. 
Das 4-lagige Filtermaterial zwischen den zwei Kübeln setzte sich  täglich mit einem feinen, gelbgrünen bis bräunlichen Film zu und musste gewechselt werden. 
Die ersten vier Wochen konnte ich keine Veränderung des Wassers feststellen, doch dann verbesserte sich die Sichttiefe  bis zu meiner Abreise im November ganz langsam von 70-80cm auf knapp 1,20m, gemessen mit einer selbst gebastelten Secchi-Scheibe, mit der ich auch die Farbveränderung des Wassers gut erkennen konnte.
Die sonst eher etwas stumpfe, bräunlichgrüne Farbe meines Gewässers hellte sich auf und wechselte zu einem transparenten, frischen „Naturteichgrün“, wie man auf einem der Fotos gut erkennen kann, die den fast kahlenTeich  nach der Wintervorbereitung im November zeigen.


                     

Teich im November                                           November, Blick vom Dach



Dass ich noch immer kein gutes Mikroskop besitze, habe ich heuer sehr bedauert, denn der feine Belag auf der Strumpfeinlage meines SwimSkim (danke Andi (Cool Niro)  für diese fabelhafte Idee!) weckte mein Interesse. Ich konnte kleinste Proben davon nur mit meinem Handheld-Gerät untersuchen. Trotz schlechter Bildqualität und Auflösung war ich hingerissen von den vielfältigen, bizarren Formen der winzigen, mit freiem Auge nicht sichtbaren Organismen, die auf mich wie kleine Kunstwerke wirkten.



                   




                   




                  




                  




 





Besonders schön war heuer auch die frühe Herbstfärbung der Seerosenblätter, besonders der Tropischen. Mit einer kleinen, bunten Auswahl an Fotos will ich meinen Jahresbericht 2009 abschließen  und Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Start in das neue (Teich)-Jahr 2010 wünschen.



 



Leider war  aus meiner bunten Auswahl nur mehr dieses eine Foto möglich, denn mehr als insgesamt 20 Fotodateien sind nicht erlaubt.



Mit lieben Grüßen aus meinem  Winterquartier in Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland*

Liebe Elfriede,
vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen, lehrreichen und schön bebilderten Jahresüberblick.
Als Teichneulinge, die wir nun mal sind, lese ich solche Berichte immer mit großem Interesse.
Auch Dir ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und herzliche Grüße nach Osttirol,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Dodi (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

wie immer ist Dein Jahresbericht schön zu lesen, vielen Dank für Deine Mühe, uns Deine Erfahrungen mit einem Teich im Süden zu schildern! 

Ich habe z. B. noch nie Kalkablagerungen auf Seerosenblättern gesehen, die kenne ich nur auf Pflanzen, die mit Leitungswasser besprüht werden...

Tolle Lösung, die Seerosen am Teichrand zu befestigen! Kann mir gut vorstellen, das das Handling dadurch wesentlich vereinfacht ist. 

: würde mich freuen, wenn Du noch einige Seerosenfotos mit den herbstlich gefärbten Blättern einstellst!

Liebe Grüße nach Osttirol, ein friedvolles Weihnachtsfest und ein erfolgreiches Teichjahr 2010!


----------



## ron (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland*

Schön zu lesen Elfriede,

ich finde es immer wieder witzig uns beide als europäische Koordinatpunkte zu empfinden. Dein Teich ist wirklich eine Perle und die Liebe die du dem entgegenbringst ist ersichtlich in sowohl den Bildern und deiner Beschreibung.

Auch ich schicke dir meine beste Weihnachts- und Neujahrswünsche!



Ron


----------



## Conny (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

das liest sich wie ein sehr schönes Tagebuch 
Ich finde es immer wieder spannend wie Du über Deine Teicherlebnisse im fernen Paros berichtest! Wir hoffen auf ein gutes 2010.


----------



## Elfriede (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland*

Hallo zusammen,

es freut mich sehr, dass Euch mein Jahresbericht aus Paros gefallen hat. Ich wünschte mir natürlich, dass einige User aus diesem  Forum auch einmal aus meinen Erfahrungen profitieren könnten.

Ich habe aus den Erfahrungen anderer User seit 2004 sehr viel gelernt und einige ihrer Ideen in meinem Teich umsetzen können, heuer gleich zwei, wie berichtet. Oft geht es aber auch nur um Denkanstöße, die man beim Lesen über bestimmte Teichprobleme empfängt und die sich für den eigenen Teich modifizieren lassen, egal ob der Teich im Norden oder Süden Europas liegt.

@ Dodi,

gerne stelle ich noch einige Fotos mit herbstlich gefärbten Seerosenblättern ein.


                   




                   




 




Kalkablagerungen wirst Du in Deinem Teich wohl kaum zu Gesicht bekommen, man sieht Deinen Pflanzen an, dass sie keine Not an CO2 haben. Trotzdem besteht dieses Problem auch in nördlichen Teichen, heuer gab es ja einige Klagen darüber im Forum und ebenso immer wieder über Wassertrübungen.

Meine hängende Seerosenhaltung an den Teichwänden ist in der Tat sehr einfach und praktisch, nicht nur für ältere Semester im Süden, wie ich annehme, sondern besonders in kühlen Gewässern, wo ein längerer Aufenthalt im Wasser zur Seerosenpflege kein Vergnügen ist. 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## axel (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede 

Wieder mal ein sehr schöner Teichjahresbericht .
Ich glaub Du hast mich jetzt endgültig angesteckt  . Werd nächstes Jahr auch berichten .
Prima Fotos hast Du gemacht 
Das freut mich das Dein Wasser klarer geworden ist . :gdaumen
Nun wünsch ich Dir ein schönes Weihnachtsfest .

lg
axel


----------



## Elfriede (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland*

Hallo axel,

ich bin schon neugierig auf Deinen ersten Jahresbericht im nächsten Jahr. 

Ich finde, man kann durch regelmäßige Jahresberichte die Entwicklung eines Teichs gut verfolgen und auch persönlich erkennen mit welchen Aktionen bzw. Veränderungen man den gewünschten Effekt erzielt hat und welche man sich ersparen hätte können.

Dass mein Wasser klarer geworden ist freut mich natürlich aber irritiert mich auch zugleich, weil ich weiß, dass man Schwebealgen nicht aus dem Wasser filtern kann. Andrerseits kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass einfach nur Dreck für die Trübungen in meinem Teich verantwortlich war bzw. noch immer  ist, zumindest ab 1,20m Tiefe.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Dodi (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland*

Danke, Elfriede!

Am besten gefällt mir das letzte Seerosenbild mit den schön gefärbten Blättern.


----------



## jochen (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

wie immer sehr interessanter Jahresrückblick von dir...

Vor allem deine Wasserwerte sind sehr selten...

hoher pH, äußerst geringer Leitwert, verbunden mit niedriger Karbonathärte...

vielleicht solltest du dir ein kleines Aquarium mit Sulawesi Garnelen anlegen...,
 es gibt viele Aquarianer die diese Garnelen pflegen und einen "Mords" Aufwand betreiben um diese Wasserwerte zu erreichen.
Google bei Gelegenheit nach Sulawesi Seen und deren Wasserwerten, vielleicht findest du ja einen hilfreichen Zusammenhang der Seen mit deinen Teich.

Gruss nach Tirol...

Jochen.


----------



## Elfriede (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland*

Hallo Jochen,

leider habe ich es nicht so sehr mit Garnelen, aber eine Sulawesi -Reise könnte mir gefallen, nachdem ich  mir bei Google einige Seiten angeschaut  habe.

So ungewöhnlich finde ich meine Wasserwerte nicht, denn ein hoher pH-Wert bei niedriger KH ist bei CO2-Mangel ohne Technik wohl nicht zu umgehen. Diese Werte normalisieren sich aber nach erfolgter biogener Entkalkung  und bei verminderter Wärme-und Lichtausbeute im Herbst und Winter wieder von selbst. Ungewöhnlich niedrig ist bei mir aber vielleicht der Leitwert, wofür ich  allerdings bis jetzt noch keine Erklärung gefunden habe.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland*

Servus Elfriede

Danke für deinen umfassenden, ausführlichen und interessanten Teich-Jahresbericht 

Wie von Dir gewohnt ist er sehr schön bebildert und sehr gut zu lesen ... hättest Schriftstellerin werden sollen 

*Wünsche Dir und deiner Familie ebenfalls geruhsame Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Teichjahr 2010*​
Liebe Grüsse nach Tirol (wo ich erst am vergangenen Wochenende (Innsbruck) war) aus dem verschneiten Grünbach
Helmut


----------



## jochen (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

Jaja Sulawesi ist schon traumhaft, 
Zwecks den niedrigen Leitwert, kann ich dir persönlich nicht weiter aufklären, ein Freund von mir hat da wesentlich mehr Erfahrung. Ich schreibe dir per PN seinen Namen, vielleicht hilft es ja, und er kann dir mehr dazu schreiben.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Elfriede (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland*

Hallo Jochen, 

ich habe mir inzwischen schon einmal die Homepage Deines Freundes angeschaut und einige interessante Einträge  in seinem Forum gefunden.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland*

Hallo Helmut,

es freut mich, dass Dir  mein Jahresbericht gefallen hat. 

Vielen Dank auch für Dein Lob und Deine  lieben Wünsche für Weihnachten und das Teichjahr 2010, auf das ich mich jetzt schon freue. Für Dich und Deinen Teichbau wird 2010 sicher ein sehr bedeutendes Jahr und ich hoffe auf sehr viel und reichlich bebilderten Lesestoff über Dein Teichprojekt. Viel Glück!

Mit weihnachtlichen Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## rainthanner (24. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede, 

ich hab`s wiedermal gern gelesen. 
Das mit den Pflanzen der Pflanzmatten war eigentlich klar. 
Danke für den Jahresbericht. 

Frohe Weihnachten nach Österreich. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Elfriede (25. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichjahr 2009 in Griechenland*

Hallo Rainer,

ich hoffe, Du hattest auch einen schönen Weihnachtsabend und wünsche Dir noch erholsame Feiertage.

Die Sache mit den Schwimm- Matten war halt ein Versuch, sie waren ein gut gemeintes Geschenk von Freunden, ohne Kenntnis des Nährstoffmangels und der klimatischen Bedingungen in meinem Teich. Selbst hätte ich sie mir sicher nicht gekauft.

Auch wenn mein erster Versuch mit den Schwimm-Matten heuer nicht gerade von Erfolg gekrönt war, betrachte ich ihn noch nicht als völlig abgeschlossen, denn es kann durchaus sein, dass sich einige Pflanzen im Winter wieder erholen oder sich genügsame, heimische Pflanzen auf den Inseln ansiedeln. Jedenfalls will  ich 2010 noch damit experimentieren.

MIt weihnachtlichen Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------

